# Some one please help!!



## jimcharbritt (Sep 11, 2011)

We recently purchased a gsd(hopefully) from a breeder in florida. Well, my wife does not think she is a full blooded gsd, although I have the papers, she says can be faked. Is it possible to tell from this picture. BTW, this is supposedly a german import with passport and pink papers. She is 11 weeks here, and one thing is she is soft and fluffy. I saw both parents and they both have classic shepherd look.

thanks for any help


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

I'll gladly take your fluffy GSD puppy off your hands if you want to get a more 'classic' looking one


----------



## SJSears (Nov 27, 2011)

She looks like a healthy GSD pup she looks like she's going through that awkward ear phase believe me our Sniper did it too!! She looks like she might possibly be a little long hair coat or medium. That might be why she don't look "Classic" haha. She's a cutie though


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Long coat? I'll take her off your hands.... 

Definitely purebred, though.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i agree she's purebred. She appears to possibly be a long coat aka coated shepherd. Her coloring is likely to change just so you know. Remember to take lots of pictures as she gets older! read through the puppy section and check out the pictures! lots to learn! Also, they arent called land sharks or fuzzy gators for nothing! Read the Bite Inhibition thread.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

What makes your wife the gsd expert? Looks purebred to me.


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh my gosh she's beautiful!


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

jimcharbritt said:


> We recently purchased a gsd(hopefully) from a breeder in florida. Well, my wife does not think she is a full blooded gsd, although I have the papers, she says can be faked. Is it possible to tell from this picture. BTW, this is supposedly a german import with passport and pink papers. She is 11 weeks here, and one thing is she is soft and fluffy. I saw both parents and they both have classic shepherd look.
> 
> thanks for any help


your wife is wrong!

beautiful black and red coat! i think he's from german breeders.


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

What a beauty! Definitely a long coat, purebred GSD


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

correction - she :blush:

you may see my album to see what will she look like at 4-5 mo.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

She is a long stock GSD puppy.....both parents can be normal stock coats, and still produce a long stock coat. *Completely normal and acceptable*.
Congrats!....she is a very pretty puppy.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Purebred. Beautiful pup.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She is a gorgeous little girl. :wub:


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

If you change your mind feel free to send your "mixed" pup here 

Definitely pure bred and adorable :wub:


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

She's beautiful! 

Right at that goofy puppy stage.

Congratulations.


----------



## Palmist (Nov 24, 2011)

jimcharbritt said:


> We recently purchased a gsd(hopefully) from a breeder in florida. Well, my wife does not think she is a full blooded gsd, although I have the papers, she says can be faked. Is it possible to tell from this picture. BTW, this is supposedly a german import with passport and pink papers. She is 11 weeks here, and one thing is she is soft and fluffy. I saw both parents and they both have classic shepherd look.
> 
> thanks for any help


You have the pup now so whether its pure or mixed should be irrelevant. There should be absolutely no compromise on caring of your pup whether its a pure or mixed. Looks like a gorgeous bundle of trouble to me.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I dont see why it is irrelevant at all - they paid a lot of money I'm sure for their "german import" puppy, and want to know if they got scammed. Doesn't mean they'd love the puppy any less.

Beautiful pure bred in my opinion!


----------



## jimcharbritt (Sep 11, 2011)

thank you shaina, my sediments exactly!! we are going to keep him anyway, he is a barrel of laughs.


----------



## jimcharbritt (Sep 11, 2011)

you aren't kidding, goofy stage is an understatement!! Isn't that the cool part of raising a pup?


----------



## Palmist (Nov 24, 2011)

Shaina said:


> I dont see why it is irrelevant at all - they paid a lot of money I'm sure for their "german import" puppy, and want to know if they got scammed. Doesn't mean they'd love the puppy any less.
> 
> Beautiful pure bred in my opinion!


never considered the bit that he had to pay, sorry


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Sure looks PB to me... 

What feature makes her think its not purebred? The coat? Tell her to look at some pics of coated purebred GSD puppies, and then get back with you

Look up some pics on here of long coated GSDs.


----------



## RaidersMom (Mar 29, 2011)

So beautiful! Looks purebred to me!

Our Raider went through the ear stage where one ear leaned across the top of his head. I was sad when he lost his floppy ears, but absolutley love the beauty of a GSD looking at you with both ears perked up.... head cocked. Melts my heart (and Raider knows it!)


----------



## 65Champagne (Nov 15, 2011)

This may very well be one those rare moments in which you can tell your wife she is wrong. Enjoy it.


----------

